# Does Wood Create Amonia?



## CyberGenetics (Mar 29, 2009)

So my freind gave me a really nice peace of drifwood for my tank and in certian spots its really soft from being in water for a long time. I was wondering if decaying wood will create ammonia, or mess up my tanks parameters at all.

PS: (I already know wood lowers pH, mines on the high side so im not worried about that)


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

It doesn't leech ammonia, but what it does leech are tannins... which are excellent for your water.


----------



## CyberGenetics (Mar 29, 2009)

oh interesting, im happy to here that cause i really want to use this peice of driftwood lol.

So what are tannins and what benifits do they have?


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

They lower the pH, soften the water and supply the water with nutrients that simulate the piranhas' natural habitat.


----------



## uhjkool (Mar 26, 2004)

Tannins are great for the water but decaying wood will produce ammonia. As long as the wood is not decaying at a rapid rate then your bio system should be able to handle the ammonia.


----------



## CyberGenetics (Mar 29, 2009)

Oh see that's what I mean, the wood in some spots is really soft like a sponge. Is that to decayed? If it is I might just buy some new driftwood.


----------

